# Great shirt from FitCustomShirts.com



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I got an e-mail from Fit Custom Shirts recently with a special offer for a custom shirt. I tried them out (they are not a sponsor here - yet!!).

I received the shirt and am very pleased with it. The order process was easy with a large selection of design elements from which to choose.

I picked a Blue/Maroon/White 100% imported "Deluxe" Cotton fabric. It's a very soft fabric.


The pattern is a check with those three colors plus tan. Maybe a little too much pattern for a dress shirt, but I'm sure I can find a necktie that would work with a sport jacket.

I also like, and chose, the pattern to use as a dress shirt.


Seven front buttons on the front placket, removable collar stays, single needle tailoring, and for the cuff I chose an angled two button. Total value was $99.50. *But wait until you see the Special for AskAndy Members!!*

It doesn't have a split yoke and that's not an option now. Maybe something they might want to consider in the future.

As a very special Discount AskAndy Members who are new customers may try a custom shirt from FitCustomShirts.com for ONLY $10. Just enter the code
"*ASKANDY*" when you checkout.

https://www.fitcustomshirts.com

*I also received this information from them:*
Just to share some details with you, although our website is relatively new, we have been perfecting the art and science of internet based custom clothing for almost a decade now. It is not a coincidence that we were able to stitch a shirt that perfectly fits you just by asking your weight, body type, sleeve size and neck size. Based on our experience of stitching hundreds and thousands of custom shirts over the past few years, we have devised scientific formulas to calculate detailed measurements as the human body is predictably proportional. Our pattern makers, tailors, finishers and QA people go through a rigorous process of blue-penciling and redundant quality inspection to craft each and every shirt.

We are continuing our quest to perfect the process of "mass customization" of clothing. In today's advertisement driven market, the consumers are conditioned to fit their non-standard bodies into standard off-the-shelf clothing for a "least bad" fit. However, as we (and other companies like us) bring the cost of custom clothing down to the level of ready to wear clothes, we believe that the masses will automatically gravitate towards custom clothing for the joy of a "perfect fit".

Currently we have offices in the United States, Canada, United Kingdom, Germany and Dubai. Our manufacturing facilities are in Lahore, Pakistan. We have been stitching custom clothes for other retailers in the United States for several years. Now by cutting out all the middle men, we are determined to bring the finesse of custom clothing to the general public at extremely affordable prices. 

You will see some exciting new options and features on our website over the coming weeks and months. We are also working on an iPhone app where our goal is to determine the clothing measurements of an individual through the lens of the phone camera. ​


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Which method of measurement did you choose? Did you take measurements of an old shirt, your body, or just put in collar/sleeve info?


----------



## MRMstl (Nov 23, 2010)

Andy, which fabrics are available for the special $10 price? Thanks! Look forward to giving them a go...


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

Ordering one now. $10 for the shirt, $10.95 shipping for one of the shirts listed at $100.


----------



## cuteo100 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ordered mine. Thank you, Andy.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

Yikes! What a deal. I'll be ordering soon.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Ordered mine too!


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Ordered!


----------



## ak622 (Aug 4, 2008)

wow thats a great deal! how long will this deal be good for?


----------



## MWhisler (Oct 4, 2008)

Just ordered mine, what a deal. Thanks Andy.


----------



## Richelieu23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just ordered mine as well. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Just ordered mine. I used my measurements from cottonwork.com and mentally added the changes I wanted rather than measuring since I'm no where near the shirt at the moment, but it should work out. After shipping, it was $20.95.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

CLTesquire said:


> Which method of measurement did you choose? Did you take measurements of an old shirt, your body, or just put in collar/sleeve info?


CLTesquire: I think I just went with the "regular" measurements. I have one arm 1/2" shorter, but I don't remember that different arm lengths was an option.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

I just provided my Collar and sleeve info, but they have do have all methods available, either your body measurement or any old shirt,,,


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

All the fabrics are there only for $10.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

This offer is valid for all the shirts and all the prices, you only have to pay $10 and $10.95 for shipping.Thats all.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

This offer is Valid up till end of March-11, and this is for Ask Andy only!!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting. I have another shirt coming in to review on my blog, but I'll give this a try, too.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow.

They actually gave me a call and we had a chat about my measurements! He also asked about problems I've had from other shirts and was very helpful indeed.

This is looking like a terrific place to get my shirts from!

Now if only they provided the option of MOP buttons...


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, what a great deal! Looking forward to receiving my order.


----------



## Berob (Feb 11, 2010)

New to the "custom" shirt routine and just curious what kind of choices others are making with regards to collar style, cuff style, pocket, front sytle, and back style. Thanks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's really up to you. However, I recommend getting something not too ostentatious or out of the norm for you. You may regret it when the shirt actually comes in or when you decide a year later that the shirt isn't your style.


----------



## Dripp (Nov 11, 2005)

Just ordered mine as well. Really looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Berob (Feb 11, 2010)

Guess I was most interested in what everyone chose with regards to the back style (plain, center pleats, or side pleats). To a lesser degree, I'm also curious about the choice of pocket (none, round, or v-shaped) and cuff style. Thanks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Depends on what you need it for. The last custom shirt I got had no back pleats, no pocket, and French cuffs. It was a white broadcloth. I got it because I wanted something for nights out to restaurants, theatre productions, etc.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Basic blue, spread collar, no pleats (it is a MTM shirt after all), no pocket (as with all my shirts), angled 2 button.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> Basic blue, spread collar, no pleats (it is a MTM shirt after all), no pocket (as with all my shirts), angled 2 button.


I got almost the same thing with the exception of rounded single button cuffs.

As was mentioned, the purpose of a custom shirt is to get what YOU want, and at this fantastic price, try something new! You might like it. My last custom shirt had the angled 2 button cuffs and I like it. As for pleats, I'll confess that I choose no pleats out of laziness. I hate trying to iron those suckers.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

This is a pretty smoking deal. My brother and I each got a shirt.

Thanks Andy and Fit Custom.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hanzo said:


> I got almost the same thing with the exception of rounded single button cuffs.
> 
> As was mentioned, the purpose of a custom shirt is to get what YOU want, and at this fantastic price, try something new! You might like it. My last custom shirt had the angled 2 button cuffs and I like it. As for pleats, I'll confess that I choose no pleats out of laziness. I hate trying to iron those suckers.


 Sure, but years ago I got a hot pink shirt as my first custom that I very rarely wear anymore. I should have gotten a less aggressive collar and colour in hindsight.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't need any more shirts--but this was an offer I couldn't refuse. I went with Andy's fabric, button down collar, no pocket. no pleats, regular cuffs.

Now that we have a semi-"official" AAAC shirt isn't it time Mr. Hober presented Andy with a selection of silks suitable for a new AAAC tie and non-matching pocket square for us to vote on? It ought to be an annual event. No doubt through the economies of scale he could offer them for $10...
No, wait, Sam's college fund isn't fully funded yet. Forget that introductory price. We'll pay full freight.

Still, it would be interesting to see a dozen silks initially and see how members tastes run as the vote runs through the primaries to the final head-to-head matchup.


----------



## Frick156 (Feb 12, 2011)

*It's my first time....lol*

As a new AAAC forum member, this is fantastic timing! I was able to order my first MTM shirt at an amazing price. The longest part was the half day I took to read through the many recommendations and opinions here and then the several more hours it took to "play" with putting together the shirt.

I went with a deep violet solid broadcloth, no pocket, traditional spread collar in white, with a white rounded French cuff, side back pleats and standard centre placket. And, of course, the monogram.

Thanks for the wealth of knowledge I've already gleaned from your posts! Really excited to see how the shirt turns out.

...cheers


----------



## Scott T (Dec 30, 2010)

Boring but...white broadcloth, spread collar, angled 2 button cuff, no pocket, no placket, no back pleats, no monogram.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I got my shirt last night and am wearing it today and wanted to give some thoughts.

Right out of the box, the fabric is great. I got the solid blue and it uniform in color, thick enough to not be see through and very soft. After washing it, it barely needed to be ironed and had me wondering if it was a non-iron fabric. While I didn't wet it down first (which would've helped) the sleeves aren't holding much of a crease. The stitching is very nice and the buttons are thick. Overall, the shirt is well made.

Now for my two complaints. First, the shirt tails are pretty long. Thankfully, they shrunk a bit in the wash and might a bit further with future washings, but when I first tried it on, it felt like a night shirt. Not too big a deal considering it's not seen, but I also don't like all that fabric tucked into my trousers; I end up looking like I'm wearing a diaper. Second, the cuffs. I don't understand why they would do this considering that I have given them my wrist measurements, but it's a double button.








And, to fit my wrists, I have to use the smaller of the two positions, so it ends up bunching up and looks like this:









Overall, I like the shirt, and the tails I could deal with, but the cuffs are making me reconsider a second order. Obviously, for some, this may be fine, but I wanted to pass on my experience.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Hanzo:

I opted for a different cuff style - I got two buttons (not adjustable) side by side with angle cut. Surprised they offer adjustable cuffs (usually the mark of a non-custom Dept. store shirt) as an choice.

Have your alterations tailor take off one of the cuff buttons and reposition the other to fit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hanzo: Sleeve length alone should determine where it falls on your wrist, not the tightness of the cuff. I agree it's odd for a custom shirt to have two adjustable buttons like that.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

That's weird, I received mine in the mail yesterday and it had the two button cuff. Like you said, thick plastic buttons and nice single needle stitching. However, the fabric didn't feel as soft as I expected and the collar is really stiff.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Reminder:

The special *ASKANDY* offer is valid only until March 11, 2011!


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Hanzo: Sleeve length alone should determine where it falls on your wrist, not the tightness of the cuff.


Hi Jovan,
Yes, I agree, but I have the wrists of 12 year old anorexic girl. With "normal" sized cuffs, I'm swimming in them and they tend to ride up my arm very easily. It is probably my single biggest problem with RTW shirts, which is why it was a so disappointing in this case. I can't be upset about RTW shirts not fitting me because they're designed for the masses and I'm the freak of nature, but when it comes to a MTM shirt, that's the whole point. 
The smaller button position fits me very well, so I could simply remove the other button, but it ends up causing the cuff not to wrap my wrist at a straight angle. Again, its not horrible since it was I've gotten used to with RTW shirts, and for $10 its still a great deal, but I'd be unlikely to pay the full price for a shirt that fails to remedy my biggest fault with RTW shirts that I can buy for half the price.
The other option, of course, is to order different button options in the future. Either a double button as Andy did, or French cuff, which, hopefully, would fit better.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I received mine last week - French blue body and white collar and french cuffs. Thick plastic buttons with a spare button, which was fortunate as one button was crushed during shipping. (My dry cleaner sews buttons on by request at no charge  ) Pics and crits after I pick it up from the cleaner's this evening. 

But initial impression is very favourable.


----------



## Shawl Lapel (Jul 5, 2010)

Will be ordering one tonight!


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Andy, just made an order first MTM shirt.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

> With "normal" sized cuffs, I'm swimming in them and they tend to ride up my arm very easily.


I have this same problem: I can get by with moving buttons over a quarter inch, but OTR French cuffs are a lost cause. So I ordered plain white, spread collar, French cuffs: a courtroom shirt, and for a fraction of what I'd pay to have someone else customize those cuffs. I'll let you know how they work when it arrives.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I"m wearing mine today. Royal oxford french blue BD, button cuffs and back pleat. Nice soft, luxurious fabric. Terrific collar roll. Fits very well, I just ordered a standard 17/34 rather than take measurements. That size always fits me well with RTW too.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

I just ordered a 17-33 w/bd collar.


----------



## but_ch (May 4, 2010)

Shoot. I'd better get measured quickly!


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just ordered mine, last day!

It just occurred to me, however, that I missed the 'optional adjustments' section in the design of my first shirt. Hopefully the company sees this and emails me so I can fill that data in.

Gotta say though, even without _any _discounts, their prices still seem quite reasonable.


----------



## johnvw (Jul 19, 2010)

Ordered one of these and look forward to receiving it. Thanks Andy and FitCustomShirts! Could FCS offer a similar discount for AAAC members in the future?


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Just ordered mine:

Burgundy/Sky Blue Stripes, Traditional spread, French Cuff angled, Side pleats.

Thanks to Andy and FitCustomShirts.com!


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

ChicagoTrad said:


> Just ordered mine:
> 
> Burgundy/Sky Blue Stripes, Traditional spread, French Cuff angled, Side pleats.
> 
> Thanks to Andy and FitCustomShirts.com!


Ordered a spread collar, asked for the collar to be as soft as humanly possible, the collar came back like it was carved out of granite.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

cdavant said:


> Now that we have a semi-"official" AAAC shirt isn't it time Mr. Hober presented Andy with a selection of silks suitable for a new AAAC tie and non-matching pocket square for us to vote on? It ought to be an annual event.


I couldn't agree more! Let's make the official AAAC gear! (and I don't know if we really have designated an "official" AAAC shirt here, but I think it would be gerat if we could get a special shirt fabric designated for us by FitCustomShirts!)

-------------------------------------------------------

What a deal! I'm so glad I just found this deal today, in the final few hours! I placed my order: , Light Blue Solid Broadcloth, 100% Imported Deluxe Cotton Broadcloth, Classic Straight collar w/ removable stays, French square cuffs, center pleats, standard everything else. I didn't have time to do custom measurements, so I went with my standard collar and length sizing. I did add monograms on the right cuff, which was an additional $2.95 not included in the deal. I'll wait for the final product, but it seems like quite a deal so far. :aportnoy:


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear Hanzo:
Your shirt's cuff and tail problem is in our notice and it will in our top priority to resolve this as soon as possible since its already being reviewed by our pattern expert. We would request you to please send us the order number or the name which you'd placed the order with. You can also send us email on "[email protected]". 

Thanks.

John McDonald.
Fit Custom Shirts.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear Legge,
Thanks for placing an order with us. We are pretty much sure that you will definitely like shirts.
If you have provided your height, weight, collar size and sleeve length. Then no need to worry about, because our system does make all the calculation based on these 4 basic things. If you still think that you want to make it more comfortable and fit just like a custom shirt, then please send us your order number or the name which you've placed the order with. 
For further assistance, you can also write us email on "[email protected]". Or call us at +1-630-524-2818.

Thanks.
John McDonald.
Fit Custom Shirts.



LeggeJP1 said:


> Just ordered mine, last day!
> 
> It just occurred to me, however, that I missed the 'optional adjustments' section in the design of my first shirt. Hopefully the company sees this and emails me so I can fill that data in.
> 
> Gotta say though, even without _any _discounts, their prices still seem quite reasonable.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear John,
Thanks for placing an order with us. We are sure that you will like our custom made shirt.
We do give special discounts to our good and regular customers.
For further assistance, you can also write us email on "[email protected]". Or call us at +1-630-524-2818.

Thanks.
John McDonald.
Fit Custom shirts.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for placing the order with us. 
We are sure that you will like our shirt and fabric quality.
For further assistance or any kind of information, you can write us email on "[email protected]". Or call us at +1-630-524-2818.

Thanks.
John McDonald.
Fit Custom Shirts.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

mhj said:


> I"m wearing mine today. Royal oxford french blue BD, button cuffs and back pleat. Nice soft, luxurious fabric. Terrific collar roll. Fits very well, I just ordered a standard 17/34 rather than take measurements. That size always fits me well with RTW too.


Thank you very much for placing an order with us.

Complete measurements just help us to make your shirt more fit and best for you. If 17/34 is good for you, that's fine. We will looking forward for your good comments about our custom made shirt.

Thanks.
John McDonald.
Fit Custom shirts.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

StephenRG said:


> I received mine last week - French blue body and white collar and french cuffs. Thick plastic buttons with a spare button, which was fortunate as one button was crushed during shipping. (My dry cleaner sews buttons on by request at no charge  ) Pics and crits after I pick it up from the cleaner's this evening.
> 
> But initial impression is very favourable.


Dear Stephen,
Thanks for placing an order with us. We would also like to thank you for your positive comments about our shirt. Of course, customer's satisfaction is our first priority. 
We will looking forward for your next order.

Thanks.

John McDonald.
Fit Custom Shirts.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr. McDonald, with all due respect, your customer service needs to respond to questions a little faster. It's been at least two weeks (I went ahead and ordered) but my questions never got answered. I even tried firing off a PM to you with no response.

I went ahead and got a normal height collar, but I wanted to know what the difference in heights were between High, Normal, and Short collars. Additionally, it would help if your collar descriptions included point length and spread width.

-Jovan


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Fit Custom Shirts said:


> Dear Hanzo:
> Your shirt's cuff and tail problem is in our notice and it will in our top priority to resolve this as soon as possible since its already being reviewed by our pattern expert. We would request you to please send us the order number or the name which you'd placed the order with. You can also send us email on "[email protected]".
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


Hi John,
Absolutely, my order number was 09-393


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Laundered and ironed my shirt yesterday. Fit was good, but I've pretty much gotten my measurements down to a "t". Fabric softened up and so did the collar.

Absolutely worth it for what I paid. Construction featured single needle stitching throughout. The fabric was still a little stiff, maybe thats because of the weave. Overall, pretty good.

But, since the shirt was supposed to be over $100 + shipping, I will review it also on that basis. The seams are large for single needle stitching. The yoke is about average size, could be smaller, but I'm not going to complain. Lack of collar options was disappointing. The fusing felt mediocre for a $100+ fabric, would like to be able to choose the stiffness. The buttons are nice thick plastic, but they're still plastic and would like MOP button options. The fabric is the biggest disappointment. I ordered the dobby white and it feels like a cheaper fabric.


----------



## Richelieu23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Leighton said:


> Laundered and ironed my shirt yesterday. Fit was good, but I've pretty much gotten my measurements down to a "t". Fabric softened up and so did the collar.
> 
> Absolutely worth it for what I paid. Construction featured single needle stitching throughout. The fabric was still a little stiff, maybe thats because of the weave. Overall, pretty good.
> 
> But, since the shirt was supposed to be over $100 + shipping, I will review it also on that basis. The seams are large for single needle stitching. The yoke is about average size, could be smaller, but I'm not going to complain. Lack of collar options was disappointing. The fusing felt mediocre for a $100+ fabric, would like to be able to choose the stiffness. The buttons are nice thick plastic, but they're still plastic and would like MOP button options. The fabric is the biggest disappointment. I ordered the dobby white and it feels like a cheaper fabric.


This post very nicely sums up my view as well. In fact, upon feeling the fabric for the first time I honestly believed it was a non-iron cotton/poly blend (not that it would have bothered me at this price). I have laundered the shirt twice now and the fit is still good, however still somewhat stiff.

Again, this is a great shirt at the discounted rate but I would hesitate to pay full retail price.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear Jovan,
I hope are fine.
The height of the collar depends upon the customer's requirement, and that's what is called "Custom Shirt". For your information i would like to tell you that Normal height collar size is 1.75", with 3" edges from the front. Apart from that short collar height is 1.5" and High is 2.25". This can go up to 4" based on customers requirement. Now a days "Slim size collar" is also very famous, which has 2" edges. But again we can make any size based on your requirements.

For more information you can also write us email at "[email protected]" or chat with live representative during the normal business hours. You can also call us at +1 (630) 524-2818. Mon-Sat, 09:00AM to 05:00PM EST Timing.

Thanks.
John McDonald.
Fit Custom Shirts.



Jovan said:


> Mr. McDonald, with all due respect, your customer service needs to respond to questions a little faster. It's been at least two weeks (I went ahead and ordered) but my questions never got answered. I even tried firing off a PM to you with no response.
> 
> I went ahead and got a normal height collar, but I wanted to know what the difference in heights were between High, Normal, and Short collars. Additionally, it would help if your collar descriptions included point length and spread width.
> 
> -Jovan


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear sir,
Hope you are fine.
I am happy that you like our shirt. We already have reduced the prices, please go on the website and check new fabrics. If possible i would like you please send me your order number or the name which you placed the order with. So that we can also contact you.

Thanks.
John McDonald.
Fit Custom Shirts.



Richelieu23 said:


> This post very nicely sums up my view as well. In fact, upon feeling the fabric for the first time I honestly believed it was a non-iron cotton/poly blend (not that it would have bothered me at this price). I have laundered the shirt twice now and the fit is still good, however still somewhat stiff.
> 
> Again, this is a great shirt at the discounted rate but I would hesitate to pay full retail price.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

My shirt in Andy's fabric came yesterday. Went with a button down collar. After a trip through the washer and dryer the fabric feels fine, no noticeable flaws in the construction and my wife tells me they nailed the fit in the torso. Sleeves are about 1" longer than I ordered right now, but the website says they start out that way to allow for shrinkage so I'll see what happens after a few wearings before ordering again.

And I learned something from the ordering process. It having been a few years since my last marathon (Boston, 1996, my 27th) and having added a few pounds having spent a total of 6 months in braces (Ruptured right quadriceps tendon 2005, rupture left quadriceps tendon 2010) and 6 months in rehab (physical therapy, I'm still drinking) I wasn't sure if I was best described as "portly" or "stout." They asked for pictures, and it turns out I'm neither. They said I was "Round." I'm not sure if I'm informed, insulted, happy not to be "stout," pleased not to be "portly" or whatever. But the next time I'm in BB I'm making it a point to ask if they have anything in a "42S Round." 

Never know. I might get lucky.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Fit Custom Shirts said:


> Dear Jovan,
> I hope are fine.
> The height of the collar depends upon the customer's requirement, and that's what is called "Custom Shirt". For your information i would like to tell you that Normal height collar size is 1.75", with 3" edges from the front. Apart from that short collar height is 1.5" and High is 2.25". This can go up to 4" based on customers requirement. Now a days "Slim size collar" is also very famous, which has 2" edges. But again we can make any size based on your requirements.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. In hindsight my post came off a little harsh. I apologise for that.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this deal. I guess that's what I get for hanging out in the trad forum too much.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear Bandit,
I hope you are fine.
My friend you haven't missed the deal. You can still avail this exciting offer of trial shirt only at $10. For that please put the coupon code "AskAndy" on checkout page. 
Thanks a lot for showing your interest.

John McDonald.
Fit Custom Shirts.



Bandit44 said:


> Can't believe I missed this deal. I guess that's what I get for hanging out in the trad forum too much.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## johnvw (Jul 19, 2010)

Fit Custom Shirts said:


> Dear Bandit,
> I hope you are fine.
> My friend you haven't missed the deal. You can still avail this exciting offer of trial shirt only at $10. For that please put the coupon code "AskAndy" on checkout page.
> Thanks a lot for showing your interest.
> ...


If this offer is still available for AAAC members, how much longer will it last? Thank you.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you, ordering this afternoon.


Fit Custom Shirts said:


> Dear Bandit,
> I hope you are fine.
> My friend you haven't missed the deal. You can still avail this exciting offer of trial shirt only at $10. For that please put the coupon code "AskAndy" on checkout page.
> Thanks a lot for showing your interest.
> ...


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

For the folks that ordered a shirt, how long did it take for the shirt(s) to arrive from the time it "shipped" to your door? It's been over two weeks since my order "shipped" and I haven't seen it yet. The tracking number they provided doesn't work with the shipper so I'm trying to get an estimate from other people that ordered.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

CLTesquire said:


> For the folks that ordered a shirt, how long did it take for the shirt(s) to arrive from the time it "shipped" to your door? It's been over two weeks since my order "shipped" and I haven't seen it yet. The tracking number they provided doesn't work with the shipper so I'm trying to get an estimate from other people that ordered.


I placed my order on February 10th and received it on March 8th. Its MTM, so it's going to take a bit longer, but that timeframe (which I believe is about what they quote on their website) seems to be about right for the people who placed the first orders.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got mine in. I requested a custom collar similar to BB's Ainsley, though the points ended up being a quarter inch longer than I asked for. The stiffness isn't as bad as one member said it was. Seemed normal for when any shirt is brand new. The shirt has an eight button front, which is unusual. I'm not sure if they only do that when you're over a certain height. (I'm 6'1 and six or seven button fronts work fine on me.)

Overall, it's not a bad shirt. I'll give more impressions on fit once I've actually washed it.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

A week or two after I put in my Fit order, I put in a Propercloth order. The PC order arrived first.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Leighton said:


> A week or two after I put in my Fit order, I put in a Propercloth order. The PC order arrived first.


To give Fit the benefit of doubt, they were probably pretty backlogged with people taking advantage of the $10 order. Just a guess.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Hanzo said:


> I placed my order on February 10th and received it on March 8th. Its MTM, so it's going to take a bit longer, but that timeframe (which I believe is about what they quote on their website) seems to be about right for the people who placed the first orders.


I ordered mine on February 12th and upon further investigation finally got them to admit to me that it just shipped this past weekend instead of two weeks ago like I was originally told. I was just curious as to how long it took other folks to receive their shirt. It appears that you got your order in before a "rush" occurred and I did not.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

ada8356 said:


> To give Fit the benefit of doubt, they were probably pretty backlogged with people taking advantage of the $10 order. Just a guess.


Possibly. My brother put in an order a couple days after mine, it only arrived today, got the ship notice sometime last week. To give some time frame, I ordered the same day or the next day that the shirt was announced.

And to give Fit credit, the white twill my brother bought is much softer and nicer than my dobby. I'm actually jealous. It's a much better fabric, I can recommend that one. Not sure how I feel about the asking price, but at any sort of discount, it's a good deal I would say.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

After two more shirt washings I find my arms have gotten longer and now the fit is fine. They offered to make me another shirt at a substantial discount after my first post mentioning the sleeves that seem a bit long, but now the fit and fabric are just as they should be. I'm pleased.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

cdavant said:


> After two more shirt washings I find my arms have gotten *longer* and now the fit is fine.


Just to clarify, I'm assuming you meant "shorter"?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I only wish my legs got longer--no, the shirt sleeves seemed close to an inch too long when I tried it on unwashed--(or my arms were too short for the sleeve length). With the normal fabric shrinkage, the sleeves now are shorter (or my arms now long enough) so the cuff is properly positioned. Had my arms actually gotten shorter, the sleeve would still be too long. A weak attempt at humor.


----------



## budder (Mar 13, 2010)

I have no idea how I missed this thread for nearly two months, but I just placed an order with FCS. Thanks for extending the offer!


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

cdavant said:


> I only wish my legs got longer--no, the shirt sleeves seemed close to an inch too long when I tried it on unwashed--(or my arms were too short for the sleeve length). With the normal fabric shrinkage, the sleeves now are shorter (or my arms now long enough) so the cuff is properly positioned. Had my arms actually gotten shorter, the sleeve would still be too long. A weak attempt at humor.


Gotcha, I thought you meant the arms of your shirt (ie the sleeves) got longer. I'm wearing mine today after my second washing and I would agree, the sleeves are at a much better length. I'm not positive if they at the PERFECT length or not, but then again, I'm also not sure if its done shrinking. I tend to order my sleeves a bit longer because a few of my suits have high arm holes and can tend to pull on the sleeve, thereby making it seem shorter. However, the fitcustomshirts have fairly close cut sleeves (with the slim fit) so this is less of an issue.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

Just ordered mine, but forgot to put in the code. I called and got a machine message that does not even identify the name of the manufacturer. It says I can leave a message.

I guess I'm going to be charged full price since there's no way to contact these people to discuss my mistake. Not happy.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Starting Late said:


> Just ordered mine, but forgot to put in the code. I called and got a machine message that does not even identify the name of the manufacturer. It says I can leave a message.
> 
> I guess I'm going to be charged full price *since there's no way to contact these people* to discuss my mistake. Not happy.


Did you leave a message? Or email them? Or send a private message here? 
I've found their communication to be excellent. You might want to try one of the suggested methods of contacting them before assuming the sky is falling.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Starting Late said:


> there's no way to contact these people to discuss my mistake. Not happy.


I had relatively good success corresponding with them via e-mail: [email protected]

That said, I still haven't received my shirt, and it's been six weeks. Has anybody else experienced that kind of delay? It seemed the turn around was a bit quicker for most folks.


----------



## Dripp (Nov 11, 2005)

Mine arrived today exactly 2 weeks after the email that told me it was shipped. I originally ordered it on February 10 just to give you guys some timing. I ordered the pink and blue check which looks great in person, and I think the fabric will soften when washed. I had measured another custom shirt I had made, and sent them those measurements. I unpacked it and slipped it on and I have to say its exactly what I requested. In hindsight I probably should added an inch or so to account for shrinkage, but sometimes I feel that even my custom shirts aren't quite fitted enough. I'll report back after a few weeks and a few washings.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Starting Late said:


> Just ordered mine, but forgot to put in the code. I called and got a machine message that does not even identify the name of the manufacturer. It says I can leave a message.
> 
> I guess I'm going to be charged full price since there's no way to contact these people to discuss my mistake. Not happy.


They've always responded very quickly when I've emailed them at [email protected]


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Titus_A said:


> That said, I still haven't received my shirt, and it's been six weeks. Has anybody else experienced that kind of delay? It seemed the turn around was a bit quicker for most folks.


I still haven't seen my shirt and it's been a loooong time since ordering (Feb 12). That being said, it finally shipped this past Saturday from Pakistan and is in Charlotte now, which blows my mind.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Shirt arrived today, precisely within the specified delivery time frame.

I was anticipating trying it on to see how well they got the fit. (I provided my measurements.) However when I opened the DHL package, I discovered that they used the wrong collar! I ordered a spread collar, and the shirt came with a point collar. 

I will refrain from opening the clear wrapper until I receive a reply regarding the collar issue. 

Otherwise, from what I can see through the wrapper, it appears to be well constructed, although the fabric may be a little thin.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am now a little less inclined to say the shirt appears to be well constructed.

Somehow they managed to do the cuffs backwards.

I ordered French cuffs with an angled corner.
The cuffs are indeed angled, however the angled corner is not the turned-up corner, but the bottom of the cuff. That is exactly the opposite of how they are pictured on the site page where cuffs are chosen.
This is not merely an assembly error.. The cuffs had to be _cut differently_.

I am not sure whether it is a mistake in the construction, or it was done intentionally and the wrong image posted, however I ordered based on the image, and am disappointed to receive otherwise.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Can anyone verify HOW FCS ships these shirts?

I only have a PO box, submitted that to them, and have yet to receive a shirt....I'm wondering if they use UPS, DHL, etc...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They use DHL.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> They use DHL.


That explains the lack of delivery.....Thanks Jovan!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Jovan said:


> They use DHL.


That could further explain any quantity of delay or lack of delivery, regardless of what kind of address one has.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It did take a bit after they left a message on my machine saying it would arrive in 24-48 hours. This was after being notified a few days earlier that it had shipped out. Five days later...

By the way, anyone know what the "Fripes" logo is about?


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

My shirt arrived by DHL after DHL called me and asked for physical address to replace my standard PO Box. Shirt fits very nicely with all custom measurements before laundering. Will wait until i launder for final judgment but for the initial price its a bargain.-Dick


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Jovan said:


> By the way, anyone know what the "Fripes" logo is about?


Perhaps it's on the road between Cripes and Gripes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have to admit, for something worth $90, the shirting fabric I got was rather stiff and difficult to iron once it came out of the wash. My Deo Veritas shirt is a lot easier to press.

Although, I'm sick of ironing in general. $3 per shirt doesn't seem so bad right now...


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I have to admit, for something worth $90, the shirting fabric I got was rather stiff and difficult to iron once it came out of the wash. My Deo Veritas shirt is a lot easier to press.
> 
> Although, I'm sick of ironing in general. $3 per shirt doesn't seem so bad right now...


Interesting. It must really depend on the fabric. Mine comes out of the drier as crisp as a non-iron shirt. In fact, I ironed the sleeves and front, but not the back last night and I'm sitting here without my coat on. I doubt you could tell the difference between the parts I ironed and the parts I didn't.

That being said, I wore the shirt monday and had the worst neck irritation ever. Now, I don't want to blame the shirt because I know know that it wasn't a freak occurance, or too much soap in the washer, or dry skin or what. I'll keep everyone updated on it.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I have to admit, for something worth $90, the shirting fabric I got was rather stiff and difficult to iron once it came out of the wash. My Deo Veritas shirt is a lot easier to press.
> 
> Although, I'm sick of ironing in general. $3 per shirt doesn't seem so bad right now...


Hear, hear! I do not know why, but some really expensive and nice feeling fabrics I bought recently (okay, picked them up from my tailor recently) have been the most extremely difficult to iron! I know I am not ironing challenged, but these shirts still have wrinkles in inconspicuous places. I do not know why...

As for the Fripes shirts, I'll have to try ironing them again.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hanzo said:


> That being said, I wore the shirt monday and had the worst neck irritation ever.


Was this straight out of the package prior to a wash?

Curiously, nobody has commented on the source of these shirts. Being such a volatile region, shipping delays are nearly begging to happen.

With regard to delivery, I find them making no accommodation for PO Box delivery troublesome. While it is great that DHL reached out to us for a physical address, my setup at home doesn't allow for them to deliver, their pickup location is in a place I'd never get to, and I do not like having things delivered to my home. OTOH, moderntailor delivers via post, and I have no trouble with delivery.

Otherwise, for MTM at this price point, it seems to be a decent value, albeit long delivery times.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Was this straight out of the package prior to a wash?


No, it was after two washings.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Otherwise, for MTM at this price point, it seems to be a decent value, albeit long delivery times.


Just for clarification, which price point would that be? I'm not going to comment further other than to say that the customer should research all options at the relative non-promotional price points.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

Starting Late said:


> Just ordered mine, but forgot to put in the code. I called and got a machine message that does not even identify the name of the manufacturer. It says I can leave a message.
> 
> I guess I'm going to be charged full price since there's no way to contact these people to discuss my mistake. Not happy.


I am happy now. Before I could send an email, they noticed my error, corrected my order, processed a reverse credit and notified me in a series of email.

If their shirts are as good as this service, they've got a customer for life.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Starting Late said:


> I am happy now. Before I could send an email, they noticed my error, corrected my order, processed a reverse credit and notified me in a series of email.
> 
> If their shirts are as good as this service, they've got a customer for life.


good to hear. that is great service.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hanzo said:


> No, it was after two washings.


That concerns me....My neck is VERY sensitive to irritation, guess I'll have to see.



Leighton said:


> Just for clarification, which price point would that be? I'm not going to comment further other than to say that the customer should research all options at the relative non-promotional price points.


Their website currently shows $39.95 and $69.95....at $10 for shipping, lets call it the $50-$80 MTM price point. If you know of others of which you are a fan, please do share!!

Again, I haven't made my fandom of MT a secret, especially given their extensive customization available that is lacking with FCS, but assuming the shirt has been constructed with proper measurements given (it is still in the package), I will be ordering again.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> That concerns me....My neck is VERY sensitive to irritation, guess I'll have to see.


Here's how this went;

Got the shirt, tried it on that night and threw it in the washer. When it came out, I pressed it and the following morning I wore it to work WITHOUT a tie, top button unbuttoned.

On tuesday of this week, after having washed and pressed it again, I wore it WITH a tie. I probably put it on at around 9am and took it off around 10pm. I had visably red marks on either side of my neck and it hurt in the shower, like a sunburn.

Today (2 days later for the mathematically impared) I wore it again after another wash and pressing. My neck, still being a bit raw, has been receiving copious amounts of lotion since then. I'm wearing a tie today, and while it's a bit sensitive (presumably from rubbing it raw 2 days ago) it doesn't seem to be getting any worse. I'm thinking it was due to dry skin or maybe putting too much laundry soap in the washer.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hanzo said:


> Here's how this went;
> 
> Got the shirt, tried it on that night and threw it in the washer. When it came out, I pressed it and the following morning I wore it to work WITHOUT a tie, top button unbuttoned.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details Hanzo. Is it possible the collar is simply 'extra' stiff from being new, leading to the irritation?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hanzo said:


> Interesting. It must really depend on the fabric. Mine comes out of the drier as crisp as a non-iron shirt. In fact, I ironed the sleeves and front, but not the back last night and I'm sitting here without my coat on. I doubt you could tell the difference between the parts I ironed and the parts I didn't.
> 
> That being said, I wore the shirt monday and had the worst neck irritation ever. Now, I don't want to blame the shirt because I know know that it wasn't a freak occurance, or too much soap in the washer, or dry skin or what. I'll keep everyone updated on it.


Weird. To be fair, however, I iron my shirts straight out of the wash with no steam. This usually makes it easier -- like starch without the starch. I only tumble dry my sport shirts on the lowest possible setting.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Weird. To be fair, however, I iron my shirts straight out of the wash with no steam. This usually makes it easier -- like starch without the starch. I only tumble dry my sport shirts on the lowest possible setting.


That's quite possible. I tumble dry and then iron. Plain if the shirt has few wrinkles or in conjunction with a spray bottle if there are a lot of wrinkles.



> Thanks for the details Hanzo. Is it possible the collar is simply 'extra' stiff from being new, leading to the irritation?


As a follow up, I wore it yesterday with a tie and there was no irritation. Looks like it was a random occurance.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Their website currently shows $39.95 and $69.95....at $10 for shipping, lets call it the $50-$80 MTM price point. If you know of others of which you are a fan, please do share!!
> 
> Again, I haven't made my fandom of MT a secret, especially given their extensive customization available that is lacking with FCS, but assuming the shirt has been constructed with proper measurements given (it is still in the package), I will be ordering again.


I really don't see the "value" for $50 MTM shirts. Thus, I am not a fan of any company at that price point. The fabric quality is always slightly mediocre at best, I'd rather just live with a poorer fit and pay $20-$30 less or pay the same amount more for a nicer fabric. That said, theres: Modern Tailor, Mytailor, & cottonwork; just to name a few.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Leighton said:


> I really don't see the "value" for $50 MTM shirts. Thus, I am not a fan of any company at that price point. The fabric quality is always slightly mediocre at best, I'd rather just live with a poorer fit and pay $20-$30 less or pay the same amount more for a nicer fabric. That said, theres: Modern Tailor, Mytailor, & cottonwork; just to name a few.


I find that a curious statement, as I've found the fabric of ALL of the shirts I've ordered from ModernTailor ($20 trial excluded) on par with any top shelf shirt found at a department store (Nordstrom/Neiman/Saks; excluding the $300 Canali/Brioni bunch). For $20-30 less, that leads me to Kohls, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, etc, and those are atrocious. Not only is the fabric garbage, they fit like crap, the collars are disgusting, and after 10 washes, the sewn-in plastic collar stays show through.

Fit issues aside, I guess I'm missing the secret source for a $20-30 high quality cotton dress shirt?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

He's perhaps referring to L.L. Bean or Lands' End, which are a far better deal than similarly priced department store brands.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Jovan said:


> He's perhaps referring to L.L. Bean or Lands' End, which are a far better deal than similarly priced department store brands.


Yup. And John W. Nordstrom Signature label. Plus anything on the Nordstrom Rack clearance table. Well under $35 most of the time. And if I wanted to spend more, the Rack has a lot of Robert Talbott shirts. Not to mention J. Crew with a student discount. Great fit and decent fabric.

And if I really wanted to scrimp, I could just go down the street to Nordstrom Last Chance and get some truly clearance items for really cheap.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Leighton said:


> Yup. And John W. Nordstrom Signature label. Plus anything on the Nordstrom Rack clearance table. Well under $35 most of the time. And if I wanted to spend more, the Rack has a lot of Robert Talbott shirts. Not to mention J. Crew with a student discount. Great fit and decent fabric.
> 
> And if I really wanted to scrimp, I could just go down the street to Nordstrom Last Chance and get some truly clearance items for really cheap.


I have three of those JWN Signature shirts; I personally find the fabric on my MT ones to be superior (and I spent $100 on the JWNs). I appreciate the tip on LL and LE; there's not a Rack close to me yet, but when one opens, I'm certain we'll be on a first name basis.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I have three of those JWN Signature shirts; I personally find the fabric on my MT ones to be superior (and I spent $100 on the JWNs). I appreciate the tip on LL and LE; there's not a Rack close to me yet, but when one opens, I'm certain we'll be on a first name basis.


Odd. You have the ones made from Egyptian cotton with the JWN in script? What price point MT shirts are you comparing them to? The $150 MT shirts are pretty darn nice, but at that price point, without their promotions, I'd rather get Thomas Mason from another source. Not to mention them messing with my measurements one too many times.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

*Dear Jovan,*
We are happy to know that you are satisfied with our quality, design and service. 
We add industry standard shrinkage allowance. All cotton fabrics shrink on washing. We add 1/2 inch in neck size and 1 inch in sleeve length to cater that shrinkage.
Normally we add 6 to 7 buttons on front placket. For men with height over 6 feet, we us 8 buttons on placket. 
If you would like to make any sort of changes in future so you can always let us know.

Regards

Customer Services.
Fit Custom Shirts.



Jovan said:


> Just got mine in. I requested a custom collar similar to BB's Ainsley, though the points ended up being a quarter inch longer than I asked for. The stiffness isn't as bad as one member said it was. Seemed normal for when any shirt is brand new. The shirt has an eight button front, which is unusual. I'm not sure if they only do that when you're over a certain height. (I'm 6'1 and six or seven button fronts work fine on me.)
> 
> Overall, it's not a bad shirt. I'll give more impressions on fit once I've actually washed it.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

*Dear CL Tesquire*
We apologize for the delay, but we can confirm that your shirt has been dispatched from our side. To fix the delay we have made a serious complaint to DHL against the holdup in transit. Hopefully you will get your shirt in next couple of days.
Thank you for the patience and understanding.

Regards 

Customer Services.
Fit Custom Shirts.


CLTesquire said:


> For the folks that ordered a shirt, how long did it take for the shirt(s) to arrive from the time it "shipped" to your door? It's been over two weeks since my order "shipped" and I haven't seen it yet. The tracking number they provided doesn't work with the shipper so I'm trying to get an estimate from other people that ordered.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

*Dear Starting Late*
You probably would have called us at our off time. Our phone support is available from Monday to Saturday, 9am to 5pm EST. Alternately you can write us at [email protected] and we will get back to you as early as possible.


Regards

Customer Services.
Fit Custom Shirts.



Starting Late said:


> Just ordered mine, but forgot to put in the code. I called and got a machine message that does not even identify the name of the manufacturer. It says I can leave a message.
> 
> I guess I'm going to be charged full price since there's no way to contact these people to discuss my mistake. Not happy.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

*Dear Dripp*
It's great to know that you like the shirt. We will be looking forward for more positive comments regarding the shirt.


Regards

Customer Services.
Fit Custom Shirts.


Dripp said:


> Mine arrived today exactly 2 weeks after the email that told me it was shipped. I originally ordered it on February 10 just to give you guys some timing. I ordered the pink and blue check which looks great in person, and I think the fabric will soften when washed. I had measured another custom shirt I had made, and sent them those measurements. I unpacked it and slipped it on and I have to say its exactly what I requested. In hindsight I probably should added an inch or so to account for shrinkage, but sometimes I feel that even my custom shirts aren't quite fitted enough. I'll report back after a few weeks and a few washings.


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

*Dear Checkerboard *

We apologize for the inconvenience. Kindly send us your order number, we will contact you shortly after rechecking the order. Don't worry If it's some mistake from our side we will remake the shirt for you.

Regards,

Customer Services.
Fit Custom Shirts.



Checkerboard 13 said:


> I am now a little less inclined to say the shirt appears to be well constructed.
> 
> Somehow they managed to do the cuffs backwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fit Custom Shirts (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear *Starting Late*
We always look forward to provide our customers with best services and quality. We hope that you are satisfied now. We will wait for your positive comments regarding the shirt. Thank you for placing order with FCS.


Regards,


Customer Services.
Fit Custom Shirts.



Starting Late said:


> I am happy now. Before I could send an email, they noticed my error, corrected my order, processed a reverse credit and notified me in a series of email.
> 
> If their shirts are as good as this service, they've got a customer for life.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Leighton said:


> Odd. You have the ones made from Egyptian cotton with the JWN in script? What price point MT shirts are you comparing them to? The $150 MT shirts are pretty darn nice, but at that price point, without their promotions, I'd rather get Thomas Mason from another source. Not to mention them messing with my measurements one too many times.


Correct. You're referring to the JWN signature embroidered on the bottom of the placket?? I've never spent more than $80 for an MT shirt, and that was my tuxedo shirt. While the JWN's are very good shirts, they require tailoring for me (I'm in between their sizes), and, frankly, I like the details on the MT stuff. I have no qualms about spending a c-note on a shirt, as long as its right, and MT has been right for me.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

After opening and washing the shirt, I can say that I'm pleased with the quality of the construction and fabric. Certainly not a T&A level shirt, but on par with competitors. 

However, there are SERIOUS fitment issues. To give examples:

Yoke
Ordered 19.5; actual 18

Chest 
Ordered 21.75; actual 20

Waist
Ordered 19; actual 18

Hips
Ordered 24; actual 20. 

While I can get it on an buttoned, it's actually skin tight. Shame, as I love the shirt, love the collar (I'm particular about collar design), and the cuffs are a good measurement and designed well.

Also worth noting are the INSANELY high armholes (measure to about 8.5 inches), and tight biceps (didn't measure, but must be under 10).

I did send them an email the moments before posting this, but given our in-depth discussion,l I found it worthwhile to post here as well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think one thing that could be done to improve quality is to cross-stitch the buttons.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I think one thing that could be done to improve quality is to cross-stitch the buttons.


IIRC cross-stitched buttons can only be done by hand, parallel stitching is done by machine.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> IIRC cross-stitched buttons can only be done by hand, parallel stitching is done by machine.


 All of my shirts besides this one, even the cheaper ones, have cross-stitched buttons. J. Crew, Brooks Brothers, heck even a Dockers sport shirt have them.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> All of my shirts besides this one, even the cheaper ones, have cross-stitched buttons. J. Crew, Brooks Brothers, heck even a Dockers sport shirt have them.


Hmmm.....I agree, I much prefer cross-stitched....maybe its the type of machine?


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

My shirt had an estimated shipping date of 7-April and it arrived today via FedEx.

I have not taken it out of the wrapper yet, but it looks nice and everything appears as it should so far.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

ada8356 said:


> My shirt had an estimated shipping date of 7-April and it arrived today via FedEx.
> 
> I have not taken it out of the wrapper yet, but it looks nice and everything appears as it should so far.


FedEx huh? It seemed to be the consensus that they shipped DHL.


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

My estimated shipping day is today (4/6) however, when tracking the order on their website, the message states:

"We are pleased to inform you that your order is shipped to you on 12/31/1969. We'll inform you if there is a delay for any reasons. Thank you for your business."

Apparently, my shirt was shipped 5 years before I was born


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

We told you shipping could be slow--just hope it gets here in time for the funeral in 2059.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I know that Pakistan is a few years behind us in technology and so-forth, but I didn't realize they were THAT far behind....


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

Update: My wife just called and asked me if I ordered something from Pakistan. Apparently, the Fedex package was opened and inspected. 

So per the tracking message I posted previously, shipping only took 41 years and 4 months. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Very happy with my shirt.

I ordered by arm/neck only and, since I was looking for a more casual shirt, I got a button down collar.

I ordered the "5137, Burgundy/Green/White Checks, 100% Imported Deluxe Cotton Broadcloth" fabric and am very happy with the fabric. Nice weight. Good colors. Only slight wrinkling out of the dryer.

I tried the shirt on before washing and was a little nervous about how it would fit after wash/dry.

After washing and drying the fit was fine.

All-in-all I got pretty much the exact shirt I was hoping for: a nice shirt that I can easily pair with chinos or jeans for a more casual look.

A few things I would change on my next shirt:

Specify the distance between shoulders to be just a hair wider.

The Cuffs: I have a single button (I believe someone commented they had two) and when buttoned are just a tad more snug that I would like. Normally this would be a problem easily remedied by moving the buttons. However, these buttons are already very close to the edge so that moving them out further probably is not an option.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

ostpl said:


> Update: My wife just called and asked me if I ordered something from Pakistan. Apparently, the Fedex package was opened and inspected.
> 
> So per the tracking message I posted previously, shipping only took 41 years and 4 months. :drunken_smilie:


Did they remove the heroin and explosives?

Hey, at least it wasn't a half-century!!


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm wearing my shirt for the first time today and extremely happy with it.

The things that I thought were 'just a hair' off turned out to be just right instead.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Late post to this thread due to my shirt having to be re-done. 
I ordered angled french cuffs, and the first shirt arrived with angled french cuffs, but they were angled at the _bottom _of the cuff.

Fit Custom Shirts graciously offered a remake of the shirt, due to it being their error.

As it was being re-done anyway, I requested a different collar. I originally ordered a "traditional spread" collar, which in the website illustration indeed appears to be a spread collar. The collar on the first shirt sent was without question a point collar. Fit Custom Shirts said that _is _their traditional spread collar, so I would caution anyone who wants a spread collar from this manufacturer to order the "English Wide Spread" (which in the illustration appears more like a cutaway, but is indeed a standard spread collar.)

The re-made shirt is exactly what I wanted and the fit, taken from my measurements, is excellent.. surprisingly so, as it is directly from the original measurements. I requested no adjustments for the re-make.

The fabric is lighter weight than I usually prefer but should be fine for a summer weight shirt, and the fused collar and cuffs do soften up a bit with laundering. All in all, it appears to be not a bad shirt at all, for an inexpensive MTM shirt. Time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Um, Fit Custom Shirts representative... you want to tell your people to stop posting spam on my blog? I'm getting a little tired of removing it. It's so transparently spam it's not even funny. I mean, seriously, "very nice suiting I like it www.fitcustomshirts.com" on a post entirely NOT about suits? Come on.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

Starting Late said:


> I am happy now. Before I could send an email, they noticed my error, corrected my order, processed a reverse credit and notified me in a series of email.
> 
> If their shirts are as good as this service, they've got a customer for life.


So, the shirt came by DHL two weeks. I tried it on and, to my mild surprise, it fit like a glove - not too tight, just right. The fabric is what I expected, and the collar and sleeves were right. I am happy.


----------



## Shad0w4life (Dec 23, 2011)

Well even though this is an old thread I feel this should go here as I ordered from these guys due to the fact it's free shipping and no customs fees in Canada.

I got my first shirt and well it's not exactly how I imagined it would fit; I did wash it once on typical settings of warm/cold etc nothing extreme but wanting it to shrink after the initial trying it on.

1 the last button is down at my man parts and really really tight around there(the 3rd button from the bottom is where my belly button is), to the point the button may fly off. Just from eyeing my pictures I took I have about a foot of material from my hipbone to where the shirt stops, its really really far down.

Now my hip and waist measurements were only 1" different(35" belly, 34 waist/hips), but i have a lot of extra fabric around my waist. This is probably due to the length of the shirt, it's extremely long and it was a regular.
Chest still has a lot of fabric around it as well, Sleeves, and yoke are pretty much perfect if it doesn't shrink at all.

I did just email them regarding the fit and will see what they say, not sure why it's so long, I do have longer arms than normal and they actually asked me prior to ordering if I had the correct arm length, and I took half an inch off just to be safe. Will see what they say but not overly happy with the fit currently. I will see what they say regarding washing to full shrinkage etc. Positive note is that the material is nice and light for summer which is what I wanted.

Edit:
Now I will take a bit of responsibility for saying my "hips" were 34, I measured according to the picture on their website and the model had a casual shirt on that didn't go down like this one, so I assumed it was actually the top of your hips rather than typical around the butt. Will see what they say when they get back to me regarding this. Hopefully I can also change my fabric, the swatch looked way different that what the website had for the blue & brown, going to try royal oxford blue. Also in a side note this was the $50 broadcloth so not the best material for this reason, the next two are the RO and Eygptian chambrey materials that seemed quite soft, similar to some of the softer Tyrwhitt shirts I have.

Edit After second wash pics:
Still very large around my waist

and it goes very very far down in the back, and cups my buttocks..which I tried to not make so apparent.



Belly Button


Hand on Hip


Lots of fabric


Lots of fabric part 2 I know it's on a slight angle but I was just trying to make it tight around belly for reference.


Tucked in, see around chest and waist


I was only 1/2" off and that's after playing hockey.


----------



## Shad0w4life (Dec 23, 2011)

Just to follow up on this, I got my other shirts, fit fairly well, really love royal oxford fabric, and the Chambray they had was 1 ply which I emailed about saying it really wasn't what I expected. It took a while to hear back but John there apologized said they made a mistake with it(it's no longer a fabric option on their site I see) and pick any fabric for a new shirt. 

So in the end really happy about their CS despite the delays and there was the medical incident. They remade first shirt which was more of a 50/50 on how it was off, the sleeves were a bit too long but I planned on shrinkage and they add an extra INCH to them for shrinkage which barely happened, and I found it too long.

The free shipping really helps, Proper cloth and Ratio with the $20-$35 shipping just kills me.


----------



## EHLPA (Dec 10, 2012)

*Lack of communication*

First time poster.
Andy recently (Nov. 21) informed everyone that FitCustomShirts was running their $10 shirt promotion for AskAndy members again. I tried to order a shirt, but even though I typed in the promotion code, when I went to check out, the full price was charged. I did not complete the transaction and immediately emailed the company. This was on Sunday, Dec.1. Not hearing back from them, I sent another email a couple of days later. Still no response. A few days ago I got a "form" email from the company, telling me that my order was on hold because I hadn't completed the order-that I hadn't paid- and inviting me to email them if I had any questions. I immediately sent them another email, letting them know this was the third time I emailed them without a response to my question as to why the promotion code was no applied to the purchase. Guess what? Still noe response, some 10 days afer first asking them for help.
Thought I'd let you all know about this. Anyone else have communication problems with them ?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I had communication problems with them. As in, no emails back. I had to PM the representative here to get anything answered.

Speaking of communication, a representative added a robospam comment to my blog. I didn't really like that. They claim they didn't know that their "advertising company they contract with" did it and would take steps to stop it, yet I saw a few more blogs be spammed afterwards for a few months. Pretty ignorant approach. I think they just didn't like being called on it.

On top of it, the shirt was not very well made even for the asking price. I've worn Target Merona shirts that were made better than this. The thread appeared really dirty in places when the shirt first came in and still does. After several washes, the collar is STILL too big for my neck. A half inch at least. I had the opposite problem of the poster pictured above -- the shirt sleeves have shrunken to a half inch too short. Quality control obviously needs some work. Should you expect problems at $40 per shirt for custom made? Maybe. The quality is about the same as Modern Tailor, and frankly I never got the hype over their shirts either.

For the record, "hip measurement" is just a euphemism for "butt measurement". Still, I agree that they could have made this more apparent in their pictures.

In summary... go somewhere else. Spending more on a Deo Veritas or Proper Cloth will probably make you happier.


----------

